# First Mods to the R35



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Now I know there are several close threads to this already but its now getting close to delivery of your cars and things change so what are your first mods?

I will start if it helps

HKS mats 
Y pipe
Cobb tuning device
Carbon rear wing
back box
waxoil the middle bit 
DAB radio addon
Zele 4 light kit
Rays lightweight locking wheel nuts


----------



## bigfra (Jan 19, 2008)

Im only planning on the y-pipe mod and a back box.Hopefully these should be ok with the hpc


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

best two mods you can possbly make are:

1. The accessPORT reflash map

2. Actuators

We now have a UK manufactured GTC front pipe available. 3" for fitment with stock exhaust and 3.5" available for performance exhausts.

It's not about 88db


UK guys are really lagging behind the Euro guys who are stock piling tuning parts weeks ahead of their cars arriving.


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

1. official carbon mats
2. harness
3. Endless MX72 pads with Endless RF650 brake fluid
4. Amuse reflash
5. custom Y-pipe
6. K&N drop in filter
7. Alcon rotors and steel braided lines with Motul RBF600 fluid
8. 5zigen Y-pipe and rear muffler


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

exhaust will be my first priority; y pipe if that is enough, but I need to hear one in the flesh

next I'll go for electronics; Cobb seems well rated, but is there anything else around the corner? What is the limit to power upgrade from ECU alone; 5%?

don't think I'll do any styling mods as I like to keep it understated:nervous::nervous:


Ed


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

mmmm.

1. Carbon fibre rear spoiler - bought
2. Y-pipe - bought
3. Cobb Accessport - burning a hole in my wallet the size of the Nissan warranty paper!

And finally, I want lots, and lots, of interior carbon.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> mmmm.
> 
> 1. Carbon fibre rear spoiler - bought
> 2. Y-pipe - bought
> ...


what y pipe do you have?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

how much is a y pipe?

Can it be fitted easily or do I need to go to a GTR specialist.

dare I ask about warranties?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Dont forget rear light conversion kit ,you're GTR needs to look right at night .
5zigen Y pipe is good ,makes quite a bit of differance too.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

y pipe = no warranty, well from my HPC anyway :sadwavey:

Carbon mats - purchased 
interior carbon - waiting for the prices to come down :chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

stealth said:


> Dont forget rear light conversion kit ,you're GTR needs to look right at night .
> 5zigen Y pipe is good ,makes quite a bit of differance too.


I'll eat my words on styling; the light kit is good:smokin:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

sorry to go off topic, Zed where abouts are you in East London? PM if you want


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

stealth said:


> Dont forget rear light conversion kit ,you're GTR needs to look right at night .
> 5zigen Y pipe is good ,makes quite a bit of differance too.


Has anyone got any before and after shots of this light kit on a GTR at night?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

There is a pic of mine on the rear light thread ,Jap and UK cars as standard only have the one light each side lit up with the two inside ones used for just breaking .Kit conversion puts all four on all the time and the inside ones just for breaking ,although some US cars have all four working as brake lights too .


Y pipe is about £600.00 ,fitting is just standard like doing a de cat ,if you have the facilitys to get under you're car it is easy ,if not a Garage would not charge much . Also the Y pipe fits easy into the boot of the GTR ,it's a big boot .


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

HKS Y-pipe (ordered and on the way from US)
Cobb AP (ordered should be here next week hopefully)
BMC air filters (ready in garage)
Pagid Yellow pads (should be shipped this week from US)
AP slotted rotors when OEM are gone
Motul or castrol or Endless brake fluid
brake ducts when some ready
Toyo R888 or PIlot Sport CUP when available in 20"
Eibach springs to lower it a bit
WillAll tranny fluid (ready in Prague)
5Zigen Catback (hopefully will come)
CF hood (hopefully will come)
Some lighter seats with lower position (trying to chose)
no magnifiing driver side mirror (no available yet)


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Kislik said:


> WillAll tranny fluid (ready in Prague)


Where did you source the WillAll and how much was it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

borat52 said:


> Where did you source the WillAll and how much was it?



Havn't tested the WillAll. But currently testing Fuchs Titan ATF 5000SL (on the advise from Opie Oils), also tested Pentosin 10k miles, all good.


For those with money no object R35 GT-R tuning options this is the Hugo Boss of the parts world (Š”)ƒpƒ��[ƒnƒEƒX�EƒAƒ~ƒ…�[ƒY - amuse R35 GTR PHANTOM | PARTS 


I hope some R35 owners go with the quality jap brands Nismo, Amuse, Mines etc.. rather than the USA specials


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

I bought directly from WillAll australia for official price 730USD per 10L

and Ben yes I´d love to get amuse exhaust and the rear wing , as the Nismo SpecV seats, but the prices are ridiculous.. 6k usd for wing? 20k USD for seats? + shipping, vat etc ... ops too much for me


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

where is the best place for air filters??

All i am planning just now is a y-pipe and some filters.

Am either going to get a custom stainless pipe made by my exhaust guy or may go down the off the shelf route.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

likely a few people in the UK will offer a Y pipe 

I imported mine when the rates were better....

no mid box is best


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

So it looks not only OEM Nissan tranny oil is the option, willall is here and now i see more of them? You use nonOEM tranny oil more than 10k miles and ok? good to know


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

most popular 35 items we sell are the light kits

HKS cooling panels , Carbon engine covers & front pipes


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

C F lip Spoiler
CF Bonnet Ducts
Full Milltek Exhaust System (British Made)
Cobb Access
Solid Brakes - Possiblt AP Racing 
Padget Brakes pads


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh yes and light kit..


----------



## axolotl (May 29, 2008)

1. One full tank of shell V power
2. Performance driving course for me


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Y -Pipe
Rear Lights Converstion
Vellano Forged Wheels
Custom Paint Job


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

After market warranty?:squintdan


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

im not clear 
if you change the exhaust do you invalidate the warrenty?


----------



## TomTom (Nov 22, 2008)

ok i know some of u brought the light kit as a group, but does that mean the uk cars are only outer lights and does it make them brighter when u brake. And how much are the kits?

Has any one got the boost logic Y pipe, how much and where from?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes and yes

around 150 to 180 for zele 4 light kit

boost logic from the US around 500 but the exchange was 180! + duty, worth it


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

FlowersGTR said:


> im not clear
> if you change the exhaust do you invalidate the warrenty?


Yes, my HPC told me that just a y pipe will invalidate the warranty


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

bhp said:


> Yes, my HPC told me that just a y pipe will invalidate the warranty


For the exhaust system ONLY, not the whole car!

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it does not take long to swap over

I bet middlehurst will offer a HKS y-pipe


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> it does not take long to swap over
> 
> I bet middlehurst will offer a HKS y-pipe


if they do, that will mean that the other HPC's will have to follow them, and hopefully they will see the sense in it


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

At the moment they are offering a Y pipe but no brand is mentioned yet (warranty still valid)
The 2 parts that they are offering that are voiding warranty are the 570 bhp HKS conversion and HKS air filter elements.


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

Cant be bothered modding any more. Been there & done that so many times with previous cars - made them all difficult to sell & usually had to be put back to OE.
So this time its staying standard, avoiding any possibility of warranty issues. Its plenty quick enough for me, but maybe it could sound a bit better


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

guys we can organise another GB for bits but i am offering items on discount for 35s at the moment (which seem to be going well) lowering springs, front pipes etc

the zele kits i have to say have gone up in price due to a number of factors.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> it could sound a bit better


you will be needing a y-pipe then....


----------



## TrickyB (Apr 25, 2008)

Transmission oil cooler,Will pay for itself if the car is driven hard
Needs a louder pipe for sure
Like the sound of this one though my neighbours might not
YouTube - Nissan (R35) GTR Meisterschaft GT exhaust installed - In Motion.
And some parking sensors recommended by charlie.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Mel HKS said:


> At the moment they are offering a Y pipe but no brand is mentioned yet (warranty still valid)
> The 2 parts that they are offering that are voiding warranty are the 570 bhp HKS conversion and HKS air filter elements.




Are you sure it will still be under warranty ? Just asking because not only will a Y pipe give a slight boost in power but considering two cats are in that section it will probably fail emisions which would make the car unroadworthy ,and I cant see see Nissan having that .I may be wrong but I would be very surprised getting away with that on a new car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

surely warranty can only be void if it can be proven beyond any reasonable doubt that a certain part caused an issue. Ive seen loads of the evo and 350z boys have warranty claims go in their favour in court after the manufactures tried to blag it

for those really worried the y-pipe can be quickly installed, and if need be for servicing removed again quickly without trace. Same with the accessPORT.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> surely warranty can only be void if it can be proven beyond any reasonable doubt that a certain part caused an issue. Ive seen loads of the evo and 350z boys have warranty claims go in their favour in court after the manufactures tried to blag it
> 
> for those really worried the y-pipe can be quickly installed, and if need be for servicing removed again quickly without trace. Same with the accessPORT.


I thought the accessPoRT wrote to the ECU memory, once luckily (as it has storage limits) and it could not be removed??? Therefore in view to HPC?

Great if thats not the case!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

You can save the stock data of your GT-R, uninstall and put back your orginal rom no worries. From reports on nagtroc no dealer has detected it.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Surely if they interrogate the black box and see increased turbo boost, then on any warrnty claim for engine, transmission they are going to give you the 2 finger salute?

D


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

talk to TokyoGTR he has Nissan service and a cobb tuning map installed

R


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm undecided what to get at the moment, will wait untill I get a date for delivery, and I'm sure there will be new stuff released by the time my car arrives. 

Accessport
Titanium exhuast
Some carbon bits and bobs if the prices come down


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

sumo69 said:


> Surely if they interrogate the black box and see increased turbo boost, then on any warrnty claim for engine, transmission they are going to give you the 2 finger salute?
> 
> D


the so called black box can only record so long. The US guys are leaving their 35's on over night with a battery charger to clear previous history 


some of you guys just dont listen, the consumer has way more rights than a dealer


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ben

We listen fine - just don't fancy the fight in court for 6 months and no car to use.

The Japanese and American dealers do not appear to enforce the small print as much as the UK & Europe, and with profits decimated it doesn't take too much imagination to see that bouncing warranty claims is an easy way for NUK to save £££.

David


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Just fit the y pipe anyway and take it off before a service ,it's no hassle .


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Ben - can you give an approx price on the supply and fit of a y pipe and the accessport inc dyno time?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

sumo69 said:


> Ben
> 
> We listen fine - just don't fancy the fight in court for 6 months and no car to use.
> 
> ...


based on my experience of running scoobies in various states of tune, I've always found dealers pragmatic on tha warranty front, despite what the small print says.

the real danger here is, that all the complaining creates a problem, that wouldn't otherwise exist


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> based on my experience of running scoobies in various states of tune, I've always found dealers pragmatic on tha warranty front, despite what the small print says.
> 
> the real danger here is, that all the complaining creates a problem, that wouldn't otherwise exist


I have to agree with Ed here.

If everyone is kicking up a fuss on small print, youre handing power to them as you believe what they write is true. We have rights as consumers, I mean do you guys read the small print with everything???? Lifes too short!!

I'm in the same boat here but if I were a sales person of sorts and you started picking every detail of t&c's I'd tell you to go away.

I have a 3 series, that when driving up the M6 in - in november, literally blew up without warning. 3yr warranty (bought it new) lapsed by 2 months, so they said they would not be helping at all. They asked for service records etc but as I had someone else other than BMW work on the car they made as if this was the reason they couldnt help. Never mind no warning lights and if it had happened 2 months earlier they would of had to of done the work.
Law states as long as the parts are genuine the work doesnt need to be done by a dealer. Anyway to cut it short, i huffed and puffed lots and lots to BMW UK and they paid £5k towards the £6.5k bill (the engine totally warped!!).
This is in present times too.

Maybe you should all read the small print on your microwaves, medicines, playstations :thumbsup:

Anyways I hopefully will have Mines springs, accessport, y-pipe, mines air filters and unchosen exhaust!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> I have a 3 series, that when driving up the M6 in - in november, literally blew up without warning.


mel, its becoming a bit of a theme, especially after what happened to that Z you drove at Race Academy:thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Zed Ed said:


> mel, its becoming a bit of a theme, especially after what happened to that Z you drove at Race Academy:thumbsup:


Hi Ed, you looked more shocked than I did!!! :chuckle:

Got to be in it to win it they say.........wasnt in it long though, wish I had got that timed lap in as I was really pushing it. I recovered the vid, there was a clear explanation which is in the vid but i'll share that with you another time!!!

You looking forward to yours?? What colour are you getting? as you were undecided before.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> Hi Ed, you looked more shocked than I did!!! :chuckle:
> 
> Got to be in it to win it they say.........wasnt in it long though, wish I had got that timed lap in as I was really pushing it. I recovered the vid, there was a clear explanation which is in the vid but i'll share that with you another time!!!
> 
> You looking forward to yours?? What colour are you getting? as you were undecided before.


changed from black/black, to gun metal/premium, which now has dark alloys.... which was the only reason I had gone for the black ed

arrives in just over 1 month and I can't wait, its going to be great:smokin:

defintely needs a decent exhaust and a few cheeky extra horses though!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I stuck to black/black. 


Yes the extras are a must, just wouldnt be cricket otherwise!!!

Hope to see you about when we've all got them!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Mel HKS said:


> I stuck to black/black.
> 
> 
> Yes the extras are a must, just wouldnt be cricket otherwise!!!
> ...


I'd like to see some modded cars, in the flesh so I can gauge exhaust notes and performance gains eg. from cobb / HKS 570

my dealer will be keeping note of all my posts on this thread:nervous:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> my dealer will be keeping note of all my posts on this thread


perhaps we should have a secret forum where dealers are not allowed....


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

Ordered before my car arrives in April:
1. Zele 4 style rear lights (Got them already)
2. HKS Racing Center Pipe (with a built-in silencer)
3. Cobb Access Port
4. Volk GT30 wheels (flat black center, polished dish)
5. Tanabe Sustec GF210 coil springs

That's it for now


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

exoprotoss said:


> Ordered before my car arrives in April:
> 1. Zele 4 style rear lights (Got them already)
> 2. HKS Racing Center Pipe (with a built-in silencer)
> 3. Cobb Access Port
> ...



You Swiss guys are a bit hardcore, there's another owner to be who's ordered a massive spec list of GT-R tuning parts from us.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> You Swiss guys are a bit hardcore, there's another owner to be who's ordered a massive spec list of GT-R tuning parts from us.


Not so much hardcore as minted!

Have to sell a lot of chocolate and clocks to pay for that lot!


----------



## SlipR35 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

I have a new R35 GTR arriving shortly. following items are ready to be installed on arrival:

5Zigen turbo downpipes, Y pipe and Spec Tune exhaust
K&N air filter
HKS SSBOV kit
AP Racing two piece front and rear j hook rotors
Ferodo DS1.11 brake pads
TR1 Stainless Steel braided brake lines
AccessPORT ECU
HKS EVC 6
Cobb tuning Anti sway bars
Eibach spring kit
AMS crank pulley
Sparco S Light CF Seats
Sparco harness bar with 4 point harness
MCR paddle shifter
Sparco ring steering wheel
Sparco quick release steering hub
AAM engine oil cooler
AAM wastegate actuators
SSP RS clutch pack
MCR/ARC twin intercooler upgrade
HKS super fire plugs
OEM Rear view camera

Vehicle will be used for track work so not a daily driver.

Cheers

Slip


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

slip...

go for it ....respect


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

After reading on another thread that the y pipe will not void the warranty, i think this should be the first mod on most GTR's. Getting the sound right on this machine was paramount!

Any Tuners fancy setting up a group buy on a nice y pipe?


----------



## Chubby (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Slip,

Do you have any part numbers for the J hook AP Racing Disc's as they are only showing solid ones with 11 grooves?

Regards,

R.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bhp said:


> After reading on another thread that the y pipe will not void the warranty, i think this should be the first mod on most GTR's. Getting the sound right on this machine was paramount!
> 
> Any Tuners fancy setting up a group buy on a nice y pipe?


hi yeah we can do that 

:thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Link please.

What make and how much (incl import taxes etc)?

D


----------



## charliess (Jun 7, 2009)

*GTR Mods*

Got a Milltek Y pipe from Litchfield Imports - A very reasonable £400 fitted - It certainly sounds great when revs rise but I've removed it for "normal" use as it boomed at 75-90mph (c2-3k revs) - Very boring on M'way & still trying to hang onto my licence. Lichfield say it should not drone like that (all GTR engines a bit different?) so will be going back to have power upgrade and sort the droning issue - Anyone else had similar experiences??

Also going to the 'ring in Sept (11-13th) so think a harness might be a good idea - anyone actually fitted one???

ttfn
C


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

nice


----------

